# Looking for apprenticeship



## Ankush (6 mo ago)

I am looking for apprenticeship to start near Hamilton ON area, does anyone know who is hiring fresh apprentice. Thank you


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

How fresh? Do you have any previous construction experience? Sorry, I'm not in Ontario, but it should be pretty easy to find work right now. 

Every morning from *7am-9am* check for job ads on Kijiji or Craigslist and send a resume to every company hiring. That's usually the time I find out the other apprentice isn't coming and post an ad for a new hire. You want to be one of the first people to respond to the ad.

You can also check the websites of local companies to see if they have a Careers page or hiring information. A lot of companies accept resumes by email.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome !


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard and good luck.

Tim.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Are you a registered apprentice?


----------

